# طريقة لكشف التسريب بدوائر التبريد والتكييف؟



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

سالت احد الاصدقاء عن تسريب (تنسيم)واجهني في دائرة تبريد ولكن هذا التسريب من الانواع المعقدة التي يصعب ايجاده بسهولة

فنصحني ان اعمل الاتي

اقوم اولا بتفريغ دائرة التبيريد من محتواها...........

ثانيا ان اتي باسطوانة غاز منزلي ثم اضخ منها في دائرة التبريد (اشحن دائرة التبريد بالغاز المنزلي)بالاستعانة في مضخة التفريغ وبعد ذلك من خلال شعلة نار خفيفة امررها على مواسير دائرة التبريد المشحونة بالغاز المنزلي والمنطقة التي يوجد بها تسريب سوف تشتعل وهكذا يعلم مكان التسريب
ومن خلال قطعة قماش توضع على الشعلة لاطفائها ومن ثم يعالج مكان التسريب

انا بصراحة لم اجرؤ على فعل هذا الا باستشارتكم عن مدى امان هذه الطريقة وهل هناك احد من الاخوة جرب ذلك

الرجاء ذكر ايجابيات وسلبيات هذه الطريقة 

---------------------------------
انا في انتظار اجابتكم
جزاكم الله خيرا لحسن تعاونكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## The friend (15 أغسطس 2010)

يعني انته ما نفعش معاك رغاوي الصابون ممكن تستخدم (ليك ديتيكتور) جهاز يتحسس غاز الفريون برغم انه رغاوي الصابون كانت دائما الحل الامثل بس لازم تكون شاطر وتعرف فين الاماكن اللي يحتمل يكون فيها التسريب 
كمان في شعله خاصه لفحص التسريب وهي امنه اكثر من حكايت غاز الطبخ 
اعتذر ان كنت طولت بس اعتقد ان التجربه بغاز الطبخ مش الحل الامثل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## rewesh (16 أغسطس 2010)

اوعى تعمل كده دا خطر جداااا فى كذا طريقه امنه من غيير اضرار اشهرها الماء والصابون


----------



## سمير شربك (16 أغسطس 2010)

الطريقه التي حدثك بها صديقك غير صحيحة 
وخطيره يوجد طرق خاصه لفحص التسريب في المواسير


----------



## اديب اديب (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام وجزاكم كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة
بالفعل استخدمت الماء والصابون في كل مكان يوجد به لحام واما بالنسبة لجهاز فحص التسريب فقد كان ايتخدمتة ولكن بان لي انه يصدر اصوات بفريون وبدون فريون
وبعد الاستعانة بصديق لجات الى رايكم وما زالت المشكلة مستمرة
فما الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اديب اديب (16 أغسطس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> الطريقه التي حدثك بها صديقك غير صحيحة
> وخطيره يوجد طرق خاصه لفحص التسريب في المواسير


 
باعتقادك هي خطيرة على دورة التبريد ام على المسخدم
لو كان الخطر على المستخدم فبعتقادي هو ناشئ عن كمية الغاز المضغوطة 
هل يوجد عندكم اخي تفسير اكثى دقة
اسف على الازعاج واشكر لكم سعة صدركم


----------



## The friend (17 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز شوف هذا الرابط
http://www.air-conditioner-selection.com/refrigerant-leak-detection-skilled.html
اعتقد ان شعلة الهاليد خيار مثالي لحالتك واتذكر ان الاسم التجاري في السوق السعوديه هو (blue flame ) انا بصراحه ما جربتهاش بس من منطلق عملها ارى انها حل مثالي لمشكلتك 

والله الموفق


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 أغسطس 2010)

طريقه خطر جدا كويس انك مجربتش


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عن تجربة اظن ان افضل طريقة للكشف عن التسريب هي الشحن بغاز النيتروجين واستخدام الماء والصابون ولكن كما المهندس الصديق يجب ان تعرف اماكن التسريب المحتملة وهي ليست اماكن اللحام فقط . وشكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohamed saber sade (18 أغسطس 2010)

زميلى العزيز هذه الطريقة خطيرة جدا وغيرة وانا شخصيا اعرف احد الاشخاص حدث له انفجار عندما حاول تطبيقها ووادت له حرق جسده بالكامل والطريقة السليمة هى ضخ الفريوم او المادة المستخدمة ومتابعة المسارات سوف تجد رائحة خفيفة او توجد الان بعض الاجهزة الحديثة التى تكشف عن اماكن التسريب وارجو الا تطبق هذه الطريقة


----------



## الحربي (18 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ اديب طريقة استخدام غاز الطبخ لاكتشاف التنفيس طريقة خطيره جدا وغير مجدية لذا انصحك بااستخدام غاز النيتروجين ومن ثم استخدام الصابون والمتابعة بكل تركيز واذا امكن غمر المكان المراد اختبارة بالماء كليا افضل لتحديد مكان التنفيس
وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## دريد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> سالت احد الاصدقاء عن تسريب (تنسيم)واجهني في دائرة تبريد ولكن هذا التسريب من الانواع المعقدة التي يصعب ايجاده بسهولة
> 
> فنصحني ان اعمل الاتي
> 
> ...


نصيحه اخويه لا تعمل هكذا والينصحك بهذا العمل فلا يعرف شي بعمل التبريد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

زميلنا العزيز اديب اديب 
وحشتنا مشاركاتك و عز على ان ينصحك هذا الاخ بغاز الطبخ 
ده مابيحبش الخير لاحد وموش عايز منافس بس موش بطريقة النتقام 
الحمد لله انك لم تطبقها 
و رجاء مر على موضوعي علاج اعطال اجهزة التبريد و موجود على هذه الصفحة 


 شئ مهم جدا لاتختبر التنسيم الا و مسارات وسيط التبريد مشحونة بهواء مضغوط او نيتروجين مضغوط 



و احذر ان تختبر التنفيس اثناء عملية التفريغ تفاديا لتسرب الماء الى داخل الدارة


 و سلامتك من اي شر
 و قل لزميلك حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
 و الارزاق بيد رب العباد
 و أنا تعرضت لمواقف من دي كتير في بداية حياتي و كنت بفكر قبل ما انفذ 

واسأل مخلص ولا تسأل لئيم سامحنا و سامحه الله


----------



## اديب اديب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> زميلنا العزيز اديب اديب
> وحشتنا مشاركاتك و عز على ان ينصحك هذا الاخ بغاز الطبخ
> ده مابيحبش الخير لاحد وموش عايز منافس بس موش بطريقة النتقام
> الحمد لله انك لم تطبقها
> ...


 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام واخص بالذكر استاذنا الكبير المهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## snc migaptec (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا عليك تحديد منطقة التسرب أي ان كان في الوخدة الداخلية أو الخارجية ودلك بان تشخن النظام ثم قم باعادة سائل التبريد في الوحدة الخارجية وانتظر ساعتين على الاقل ثم افتح الصمامات وراقب مقياس الضغط ان هبط فالتسرب في الوحدة الخارجية وان بقي فاما في الوحدة الداخلية او التوصيلات . 
بعد تحديد الوحدة قم بشحنها ثم اغلقها ثم انزع جميع المكونات اللكترونية والكهربائية ثم اغمر الجزء الباقي في الماء
انا شحصيا قمت بهدا ونجح معي ومن دون اية اخطار


----------



## abdullah0000 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه الطريقة *خطيرة *جدا جدا جدا

أخي...قد نجد أحيانا بعض الطرق للحل ... لكن لا بد من معايير لإختيار الطريقة الأفضل ( كالأمان والسلامة مثلا)

تجنب هذه الطريقة ولا تعد إليها أبد


----------



## محسن يوسف (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> *شئ مهم جدا لاتختبر التنسيم الا و مسارات وسيط التبريد مشحونة بهواء مضغوط*



الاخ العزيز : 
كما قال لك جميع الاخوه والاخ العزيز مهندس صبرى سعيد فان هذه الطريقه فى منتهى الخطوره ومن الممكن ان تودى الى انفجار لا يحمد عواقبه وللاخ العزيز اريد ان اضيف على الاخوه بعض الملاحظات وهى :

1- كشف التنفيس على الجهاز يعتمد اعتماد كبير على الخبره فى صيانه اجهزه التكييف بمعنى انك لو قمت بشحن جهاز التكييف على ضغطه المعتاد احسب عدد الايام التى يتم فيها تفريغ كميه الفريون من الجهاز فمثلا لو حدث التسريب فى خلال فتره مابين ثلاثه ايام وخمسه عشر يوما فكن مطمئنا انك لو وضعت فريون داخل الدائره مره اخرى والدائره بها ضغط اسطوانه الفريون وكشفت ببط على الاماكن المتوقع منها التسريب مثل اماكن الرباط فانك ستكتشفه بسهوله جدا .

2- لو قام الجهاز بتفريغ الفريون فى فتره اكثر من شهر فتاكد ان التسريب لن يتم اكتشافه بسهوله باستخدام الفريون لان كميه التسريب بطيئه جدا جدا ولكن لو الجهاز كان يعمل باستمرار فانظر بعينك وكن شديد الملاحظه على الاماكن التى يظهر منها بقعه زيت ولو صغيره جدا ولو وجدتها فانها تدل على ان التنفيس من هذا المكان لا محاله ومن الممكن ان تضع فريون من الاسطوانه ولكن تظهر فقاعه بعد فتره طويله جدا ولكنها تحتاج الى الصبر .

3- الاجهزه التى ينخفض بها ضغط الشحن من عام الى اخر الى ضغط 10 psi ضغط سحب فاننا نحتاج فى هذه الحاله الى استخدام غاز النيتروجين وهناك اسطوانات صغيره الحجم يمكن تعبئتها ويتم ضغط الجهاز الى ضغط قد يصل الى 450psi الى داخل الجهاز وسيتم اكتشاف التنفيس فى هذه الحاله .

4- لا يتم استخدام الهواء المضغوط داخل دوائر التبريد ليه لان الهواء عندما يتم ضغطه الى ضغط عال ففى هذه الحاله تتكاثف قطرات من المياه عند الضغوط العاليه ولكن اذا كنت متاكدا تماما ان هذا الهواء المضغوط تم تجفيفه عن طريق فلاتر ومجففات فلا مانع ولكن الحذر واجب . لاحظ ان الكمبرسور المتواجد لدى من يقوم باصلاح الكاوتش يقوم يوميا بفتح طبه اسفل الخزان لتفريغ الماء المتكاثف .

5- من الكوارث التى حدثت ان احد الفنيين بدلا من الهواء قام بضغط اكسيجين داخل دائره تبريد ويالهول ماحدث فقد تفاعل الاكسجين مع زيت الكباس وتخيلوا الغلاف المعدنى المحيط بمكونات الكباس انفجر انفجار شديد جدا جدا جدا ادى الى تمزيق هذا الغلاف .

6- من الممكن ان يكون هذا التنفيس داخل مواسير المبخر او المكثف وفى هذه الحاله نلجا الى فك المبخر ولحام احد اطرافه وتركيب بلف على الطرف الاخر وضغطه بالفريون ووضعه داخل حوض مياه ويتم معرفه مكان التنفيس . وهذه الطريقه نلجا اليها بعد ان نكون قد استنفذنا كل الطرق السابقه .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

و الله انا لازلت غير متصور و أعجب لنصيحة هذا الأخ هداه الله هل هو مسلم حقا ؟ 
و هل قرأ قول رسول الله ما معناه : لا يؤمن احدكم حتي يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه 
و أن الدال الي الخير كفاعله 
و أن تبسمك في وجه اخيك صدقة
و ان الكلمة الطيبة صدقة و أن الانسان اذا مات لم ينفعه الا ثلاث : أحدها علم ينتفع به 
ألا يحب ان يكسب صدقة
و أن يدفع عن نفسه خطيئة وذنبا ربما رافقه حياته كلها

ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا أو أخطأنا ، ربنا و لا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ، ربنا و لا تحملنا مالا طاقة لنا به
و اعف عنا واغفر لنا و ارحمنا 
أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين 
ربنا لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا
ربنا لا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا
و دائما أسوتنا الأمين محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 
كان خلقه القرآن و كان قرآنا يمشي على الأرض


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (17 سبتمبر 2010)

على ذكر سيرة فحص مواسير التبريد 
- يتم فحص مواسير الشيلر بالماء المضغوط ( كم مقدار الضغط هذا ؟
بالنسبه لمواسير الفريون ( النحاس ) يتم اختبارها بغاز النيتروجين ( كم مقدار الضغط اللازم للفحص ؟


----------



## 2284 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي الحبيب هناك قواعد لاختبار التسريب وساتكلم بالاخص علي محطات التكيف المركزي ومن هذة القواعد


يفضل عمل اختبار التسريب باستخدام جزء من شحنة الفريون والنيتروجين معا أو النيتروجين فقط ولا يصح استخدام اي غاز اخر الاوكسوجين أو الغاز الطبيعي خطر جدااا وذلك لاحتمال الانفجار والغاز الطبيعي ايضا كيف تستطيع تهوية المكان جيدا منة بعد انهاء الاختبار اذا كان المكان ضعيف التهوية 

النيتروجين غاز خامل لا يتفاعل مع الزيت ولا يوجد لة اي تاثير علي الاجزاء الداخلية للضاغط
اما الهواء لا يفضل وذلك لاحتواءة علي بخار ماء ودة اخطر شيئ 

فكرة خلط نسبة قدرها 10% فريون من قيمة ضغط طرد الضاغط مع اضافة نيتروجين الية الي ان يصل ضغط الاختبار الي 175% من قيمة اقصي ضغط لطرد الضاغط هي امكانية تحديد التسريب عن طريق refrigerant leak detectorوتاكد من ان leak detector هو مخصوص للفريون الذي قمت بوضعة في المحطة 
leak detectorيحدد منطقة التسريب بمنتهي السهولة وليس المكان فبعد تحديد المنطقة استخدم الماء والصابون لتحديد مكان التسريب 

وهنا لاحظ انة لا يمكن استخدام leak detector مع النيتروجين فقط فاذا استخدمت النيتروجين فقط استخدم الماء والصابون فقط


نصيحة


 1- يتم عزل الضاغط عن دائرة التكيف وذلك بغلق بلف السحب والطرد ​2- يتم عمل اختبار تسريب للضاغط بشحنة نيتروجين ويضغط الي ضغط لا يذيد عن الضغط المنصوص علية الذي يتحملة mechanical seal الضاغط واحرص ان لا يزيد الضغط 


4-لاحظ ان ضغط اختبار الضاغط يكون 75% من اقصي قيمة لضغط الطرد للضاغط

اذا كان التسريب لديك في محطة تكيف مركزي يمكنني شرح كيفية عمل اختبار التسريب بالتفصيل .

اعتذر علي الاطالة
واللة اعلي واعلم 

​ ​


----------



## ديناصور مصر (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الشهادة لله هي طريقة تنفع أثناء وجود التنفيس الخبيث
مع أن خطورتها كبيرة جدا لكنها عايزة قلب جامد ليس ألا
وكمان عايزة أحتراف يعني اللهب يبقة بقدار معين
أما غاز النيتروجين فهو حل مثالي جدا وآمن لكنه عندنا مكلف جدا دة غير صعوبة أيجاده
أما الصابون "اللرغوة" هي حل كويس وسهل بس مع التنفيس الخبيث ولا كأنه موجود
طريقة الغاز الطبيعي كويسة بس عايزة حرص أكتر من اللازم يعني بالبلدي كدة "عينك الأتنين يكونوا في وسط راسك"ههه
هيا شغلة التكييف كدة أسمها مهنة الأخطاربس بردة بعد دة كله أرجع وأقول لك "حرص ولا تخونش"مم
وربنا يوقف الجميع ويسترها معاهم


----------



## ميك 56 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

صديقك بدو يخلص منك بحادث مؤسف
ممكن ما خذ منك دين 
حاول تعرف السبب
ليش بدو يخلص منك 
ممكن صاحبك يكون انتحاري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد يحيى سعد (28 أغسطس 2011)

*تسريب بغرفة التبريد*

ارجو الافادة فى كيفية الوصول الى تسريب فى غرفة تبريد .
ملاجظة ان الاكسبنشن فالف بيكون ثلج على الوصلات الخمس وان التبريد مش موزع على الوحدة الداخلية يعنى فى بعض الخطوط لايوجد بها تبريد .
ارجو الافادة
وشكرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز احسن طريقة لكشف التسريب او التسكير اضغط الدورة بالهواء بواسطة كمبروسور يدفع الهواء عن طريق ساعة الضغط العالي ومن ثم قم بتسكير الساعة واطفاء الكمبروسور ولاحظ الموشر لبضع دقائق اذا المؤشر قامة بالنزول الى الاسفل في هذه الحالة يوجد تسريب


----------



## dovekali_777 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طريقة فعالة و هي فيها قليل من الخطورة يجب ان تكون حدرا لا غير


----------

